# Arrow sugestions



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

If you are using them for hunting, I love my fmj's.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

easton fmj if money does not matter, i have easton ST epic 400's shooting about the same as you, and i love em, 100 dollars a dozen


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

How do you like the epics thinking about Axis 600s or epic 500s


----------



## HoytXshooter (Jan 28, 2011)

Easton flatline's are really nice, you should look at them. What ever arrow you get just make sure you get the right spin.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I also looked at the flat lines


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

easton arrows are great, bemans you cant go wrong, i think 600 is a little high, 500 only if you are going to stay right at 52, if you plan on getting 55+ get 400's


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok maybey 400 axis then


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd shoot some easton axis 500's if you are in the low to mid 50#'s. They are very tough, super accurate, and definitely have some great penetration. I used them last year and just went the the axis full metal jackets only because I wanted my arrows to be over 400 grains since my axis n-fused 400's weighed 370 grains and my fmj's weigh 420.
so to me if you wanta great hunting arrow get some axis arrows and if you want a great hunting arrow that has a little more "umph" to it then get some axis fmj's.
when I'm practicing out to 70 yards, when my axis fmj's hit the bag target, they make the target wobble (with it on the ground) a pretty good bit.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bonecollector 3 said:


> How do you like the epics thinking about Axis 600s or epic 500s


ya axis 600's are way too light of a spine, more like a 500 for you.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

cabelas carbon hunters are cheap and shoot just as good as any other arrow


----------



## HoytXshooter (Jan 28, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> cabelas carbon hunters are cheap and shoot just as good as any other arrow


I have shot cheap arrows before and when I went from shooting $60 arrows to $140 arrows my scores went up 15-20 points and my groups got tighter. SO I really do believe you get what you pay for with arrows.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would get .400 spine because you will get stronger and turn the bow up. As far as brands there mostly all good arrows. I like easton cause there made in america!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I would get .400 spine because you will get stronger and turn the bow up. As far as brands there mostly all good arrows. I like easton cause there made in america!


:set1_signs009:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is another vote for fmj's. You may want to look at a lighter shaft for your poundage


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

cabelas extreme carbon arrows


----------

